# Chair-on-carpet issue



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I need some creative ideas for an issue that I have. I have a regular hard-plastic chair mat on top of carpet in my computer room. The chair mat's edges flip upwards quite a bit, which creates a trip hazard. Is there something you can recommend so I can get rid of this chair mat altogether, that I can put on the bottom of the legs of this chair (wooden legs) that will still protect the carpet? My room's set-up is below. Any ideas?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Have someone (a carpenter) build you a disc with a diameter a little more than that represented by the stool legs. Screw the disc to the bottom of the legs. This will re-distribute the weight of each individual leg and won't leave a permanent impression in the carpet. The disc can be fashioned from plywood and the sharp cut edges can be relieved with a router or a sander. Stain the plywood to match the stool legs.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

replace the cheap mat with a good one. These will not roll up at the edges. Or add casters to the chair.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

The mat really curls up only when someone is sitting in the chair; that's when the edges roll up quite a bit. And then the edges stay up until the mat settles back down.

As far as casters, it seems like that'd still make an indentation, especially with the plywood.

I think the problem is with the thick padding underneath the plush carpeting. This is our second chair mat; the first mat was even worse with more curl. I don't know if any chair mat will resist curling once you put body weight down within inches of the edges of the mat. 

My husband thinks that if we don't use a chair mat, that our feet will ruin the carpet underneath the computer table, and that the chair legs will definitely ruin the carpet. 

Probably the only real solution is moving the computer table to a different area of the room, and move the mat away from being in the walkway from the couch to the door. We're just limited on our options because it's such a small room we're working with.

You'll laugh in my idea: take a heavy-duty rubber band and affix thick washcloths or something similar to the chair legs, kind of like "baby booties."


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*NO ONE SAID* anything about installing casters on the plywood, that would be worse than the bare stool legs.

The plywood would be used to re-distribute the point loads of the stool legs and disperse the weight throughout the overall diameter of the disc.

Instead of three tiny little feet of less that two inches in diameter punching three tiny little holes in the carpet there would be only one leg (the plywood disc) displacing the total weight over a two square foot area.


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

put some plastic skids under the legs and get rid of the plastic mat.


----------



## kaypee65 (Jan 18, 2010)

Buy a a better quality mat that is more rigid; the once out of tempered glass are very nice. Or simply use the chair directly on the carpet.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> replace the cheap mat with a good one. These will not roll up at the edges. Or add casters to the chair.


 Casters void the warranty on almost all floor coverings.


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

we use the plastic skids in the carpet business to move everything across carpet. from entertainment centers to piano's.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be looking into your ideas. Thanks. I can't say that I've seen plastic skids before. Plus, I just thought of another idea: one of those firm square-ish bean bag chairs; I've seen them somewhere, but I don't remember just how tall they are.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Chair mats come in a variety thicknesses, up to about a quarter inch thick. Those thick ones won't curl up -- no matter what.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe we'll try yet another chair mat. The first one was a very hard plastic, and even thicker than we have now. But when someone is sitting in the chair, it would stand up on the edges around the back of the chair quite a bit. I guess "curl" wasn't the correct word for me to use. It would stand up about an inch or two off the ground on the edges, causing a tripping hazard. Maybe it's the thickness of our carpet and the pad.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cheapest fix is just find a scrap of carpet, snip the edges round and put the stool on that.

DM


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Two thoughts:

1) replace the flimsy plastic mat with a hard one, as mentioned in earlier posts. I've seen 1/4" plexiglass-type mats that should be very stable.

2) Use some 3/4" plywood and cut to shape. Sand edges and stain so it doesn't look too bad.

Final thought: If I'd written the OP, my wife would have recommended I lose some weight... :whistling2:


----------



## Rightbrainer (Feb 9, 2010)

I am in the same boat and I'm about to make one for myself. I'm planning to use 3/8" plywood covered with some sort of thin flooring and edged with a molding that will stick up above the flooring to keep my chair from rolling off the edge of the mat. Usually, plywood has a "potato chip" curl and I think if I put that curl down it will lie flat. I think I can get what I need out of a half sheet. If that isn't strong enough, I'll upgrade to baltic birch plywood which has more plies and no voids. I'm off to Lowe's!

Alternatively, I might go with really thin luan plywood and use thicker flooring glued down to it...something like pre-finished hardwood flooring. I usually to my engineering standing in the aisle of the home center.


----------



## msv (Dec 4, 2009)

pull the sofa closer to the desk and get rid of the chair:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes::laughing::laughing:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Here you go. Better for you and better for the carpet.


----------

